# TCP / IP CP gemledeter Fehler 2



## myplex (4. April 2004)

Wenn ich mich ins Internet einwählen will, kommt die folgende Meldun:
TCP / IP CP gemledeter Fehler 2: Eine Datei wurde nicht gefunden !


Wer kann mir heldfen 

Weiß nicht mehr weiter !


----------



## Jipper (6. April 2004)

"Fehler: TCP/IP CP ... unbekannter Fehler 2 "
--------------------------------------------------------------

Die Registry-Einträge können manuell vorgenommen
werden:

Alle Registry-Schlüssel aus
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces

müssen auch in

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters\Interfaces
enthalten sein.

Es muss in dem Namen des neuen Schlüssels der String "Tcpip_" vorangestellt werden. Aber dieser ist i.d.R. so schon vorhanden und der Name des Schlüssels kann komplett kopiert werden.

Dann soll in jedem neu angelegten Schlüssel die Zeichenfolge
NameServerList mit dem Wert REG_MULTI_SZ
und ein Dword-Wert namens NetbiosOptions mit dem Wert 0 gesetzt werden.


----------



## myplex (6. April 2004)

als ich dies gemacht hatte hat nichts funktioniert !

Als ich noch weiter in der Registry gespielt habe dann ist das passiert was passieren musste !

Totalabsturz !


Geht aber nach reperatur von Windows wieder


----------



## hugo_klein (8. Juni 2004)

*Geht jetzt auch Internet wieder ? Wie vermeidet man Absturz?*

Hallo, ich habe seit Tagen das gleiche Problem. Geht jetzt die Einwahl ins Internet wieder. Wie kann ich den Absturz / Neuinstallation vermeiden?

Vielen Dank für Infos.

Gruss Hugo


----------



## NoNeedforName (17. Juli 2004)

Hi,

besten Dank Jipper das klappt prima. Hatte den gleichen Fehler - Einträge in der Reg hinzugefügt und alles läuft wieder prima.

Keine Ahnung was myplex da gemacht hat, aber bei mir hat es so funktioniert - ganz ohne Abstürze.

Bye


----------

